# double bind = διπλή δέσμευση ή διπλό μήνυμα;



## nickel (Oct 28, 2010)

Στο Βήμα, από τον Γιώργο Βέλτσο:
Δεν έχει μόνο επικοινωνιακό ενδιαφέρον η αντιπαράθεση ΠαΣοΚ-ΝΔ την επομένη της διακαναλικής (εδώ πράγματι ο πομπός λαμβάνει από τον δέκτη το μήνυμά του υπό μορφή αντεστραμμένη), αλλά και ψυχιατρικό. Μια αμφίδρομη «διπλή δέσμευση» παίζει στα μυαλά των αντιπάλων: για να σταθεροποιηθώ πρέπει να αποσταθεροποιήσω (με εκλογές), λέει ο ένας· για να αποσταθεροποιήσω πρέπει να σταθεροποιηθώ (χωρίς εκλογές), λέει ο άλλος. Στη σχιζοφρένεια, κατά Βateson, συμβαίνει ακριβώς αυτό: ορισμένα άτομα εμπλέκονται σε μια κατάσταση όπου ο άλλος τούς εκπέμπει δύο είδη μηνυμάτων τα οποία αντιφάσκουν μεταξύ τους και απλούστατα αδυνατούν να διακρίνουν τον τύπο του μηνύματος στον οποίο πρέπει να απαντήσουν. Να σε κάψω Γιάννη, να σ' αλείψω λάδι — εκατέρωθεν.​
Σαν απόδοση του όρου κυκλοφορεί και ο «διπλός δεσμός», αλλά αυτόν ας τον αφήσουμε στη χημεία για τον _double bond_.

Ερμηνευτικές αποδόσεις θα μπορούσαν να είναι τα *αντιφατικά μηνύματα* ή οι *αντιφατικές εντολές* — στο πληθυντικό (it takes two to tango και δύο μηνύματα για να κάνεις ένα double bind) και τα _μηνύματα_ είναι πιο ακριβής απόδοση από τις _εντολές_. Δείτε τα παραδείγματα στο κείμενα της Wikipedia, π.χ. «The classic example given of a negative double bind is of a mother telling her child that she loves him or her, while at the same time turning her head away in disgust». Γι' αυτό, άλλωστε, ο Βέλτσος λέει: «Να σε κάψω Γιάννη, να σ' αλείψω λάδι» (και όχι «Μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα»).

Τα ευρήματα για το *διπλό μήνυμα* είναι περισσότερα από τα ευρήματα για τη *διπλή δέσμευση*, αλλά δεν πρόκειται για καθοριστική διαφορά. Ωστόσο, η _δέσμευση_ δεν με ενθουσιάζει γιατί ούτε το νόημα αποδίδει σωστά όπως το _διπλό μήνυμα_ ούτε το _bind_ μεταφράζει. _Διπλή δέσμευση_ είναι το _double commitment_, ενώ το _bind_ στο _double bind_ είναι η δύσκολη θέση, το αδιέξοδο, π.χ. «a difficult situation, a predicament» (OED), «_in a bind_ in a difficult or unpleasant situation, especially a situation in which every option leads to difficulties» (Encarta). Την τεκμηριωμένη προτίμησή σας, παρακαλώ.


----------



## Themis (Oct 28, 2010)

Δεν έχεις πολλούς πελάτες, Νίκελ, γιατί μας βάζεις δύσκολα και ζητάς και απαντήσεις _τεκμηριωμένες_. Παίρνω το θάρρος να πω κάτι _ατεκμηρίωτο_, μπας και φέρω γούρι στο μαγαζί. Βλέπω π.χ.: "Ως «Διπλή Δέσμευση» ορίζεται λοιπόν κάθε άλυτη κατάσταση, μέσα στην οποία μία παγιδευμένη και ανίσχυρη αυτοταυτότητα, ουσιαστικά διατάσσεται να διαλυθεί". Σαν ταπεινός μεταφραστής λέω ότι μου αρέσει ο ορισμός, αλλά η μετάφραση του όρου είναι επιεικώς απαράδεκτη. Από γλωσσική άποψη, η "διπλή δέσμευση" δεν παίζει, γιατί δεν θυμίζει σε τίποτα την έννοια του όρου. Συμφωνώ λοιπόν με το σκεπτικό σου, μόνο που θα ήμουνα πιο αδιάλλακτος. Η δυαδικότητα του ερωτήματος που θέτεις αφήνει σαν μόνη εκδοχή το "διπλό μήνυμα". Ομολογώντας συντετριμμένος το πόσο λίγο εμπιστεύομαι τις μεταφραστικές επιδόσεις των ειδικών (εν προκειμένω των ψυχολόγων/ ψυχαναλυτών και ίσως των ανθρωπολόγων), θα πρόσθετα μόνο ότι θα ήταν λογική και μια μετάφραση που, ακολουθώντας το πρωτότυπο, να δίνει έμφαση στην προκύπτουσα κατάσταση και όχι στο μήνυμα, κάτι του τύπου "διλημματικό αδιέξοδο".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 28, 2010)

Λιγοστά είναι τα «διπλά δεσμά» (όχι διπλός δεσμός, ούτε διπλοί δεσμοί) στο Διαδίκτυο που μοιάζει να αφορούν αυτή την περίπτωση. Και όμως· μου φαίνεται ενδιαφέρουσα η απόδοση με τα δεσμά, επειδή δίνει έμφαση στο αποτέλεσμα αυτού του double bind. Ανάμεσα σε δύο αντικρουόμενες, αντιφατικές απαιτήσεις, το θύμα αισθάνεται δεσμευμένο, αδυνατεί να λύσει την αντίφαση και ακινητοποιείται, ανήμπορο να πράξει.


----------



## Costas (Oct 28, 2010)

Αυτός δεν είναι κλασικός όρος της Ψυχολογίας; Δεν έχει προταθεί/υιοθετηθεί κάποια απόδοση από το αρμόδιο σινάφι;


----------



## anef (Oct 28, 2010)

Το σινάφι, μαθαίνω, λέει «διπλός δεσμός» ή «διπλά δεσμά» (αν και τα δύο λεξικά ψυχολογίας που έχω το λένε «δέσμευση»). Το σκεπτικό είναι πάνω-κάτω αυτό που αναφέρει ο drsiebenmal: ο όρος δεν αναφέρεται απλώς στην πλευρά του πομπού του μηνύματος αλλά στο σύστημα που δημιουργείται ανάμεσα σε πομπό και αποδέκτη. Το «διπλό μήνυμα» δίνει έμφαση μόνο στην πλευρά του πομπού. Αντίθετα, στη σχιζοφρένεια που αναφέρει κι ο Βέλτσος ενδιαφέρει και η πλευρά του αποδέκτη.


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2010)

Η προσωπική μου προτίμηση σε επίπεδο *καθημερινής γλώσσας* είναι _(δέχεται) αντιφατικά μηνύματα_ (ή, ακριβέστερα, _(βρίσκεται σε) αδιέξοδο λόγω αντιφατικών μηνυμάτων_), και οπουδήποτε διαβάσεις για τον αγγλικό όρο θα τον δεις παρέα με _contradictory messages_ ή _conflicting messages_. Το _bind_, που σημαίνει δύσκολη θέση, στρίμωγμα, εμπλοκή, φτάνει σ' αυτή τη σημασία από το δέσιμο που δεν σε αφήνει να κινηθείς ελεύθερα. Δεν έχουμε πάντως ούτε το _διπλό_ ούτε το _«δέσιμο»_ λόγω πομπού και αποδέκτη, το εγγυώμαι. Το *δίλημμα* αυτό περιγράφεται έτσι. Αν λοιπόν έχει την παραμικρή προοπτική να μείνει η απόδοση _*διπλά δεσμά*_ επειδή ήδη τη χρησιμοποιούν κάποιοι, μπορούμε να πούμε ότι είναι νοηματικά ακριβέστερη από τη _διπλή δέσμευση_ και πιο κοντά στο _double bind_ από το _διπλό μήνυμα_. Οπότε εγώ δεν έχω αντίρρηση να μπει αυτή στον τίτλο (και ας μου αρέσει το φρέσκο του Θέμη).

Ας δούμε τώρα μερικά παραδείγματα με:
is in a double bind


----------



## anef (Oct 29, 2010)

nickel said:


> Το _bind_, που σημαίνει δύσκολη θέση, στρίμωγμα, εμπλοκή, φτάνει σ' αυτή τη σημασία από το δέσιμο που δεν σε αφήνει να κινηθείς ελεύθερα. Δεν έχουμε πάντως ούτε το _διπλό_ ούτε το _«δέσιμο»_ λόγω πομπού και αποδέκτη, το εγγυώμαι. Το *δίλημμα* αυτό περιγράφεται έτσι.



Nickel, δεν είμαι σίγουρη τι ακριβώς εννοείς εδώ, αν θέλεις εξήγησε. Δεν καταλαβαίνω, δηλαδή, γιατί απαντάς για τον πομπό και αποδέκτη που χρησιμοποίησα εγώ, εξηγώντας το νόημα του bind. Μπορεί, βέβαια, και να μην έγραψα εγώ καλά τι εννοώ, γιατί χτες ήμουν και τελείως ζαλισμένη. 

Εξηγώ: απάντησα μόνο στο ερώτημα του Κώστα για το πώς λένε τον όρο οι ψυχολόγοι. Και μετά έμεινα μόνο στη σύγκριση δύο αποδόσεων στα ελληνικά (όχι στο τι σημαίνει το bind ή το double στα αγγλικά), του _διπλού μηνύματος _και του _διπλού/ών δεσμού/ών_ (ουσιαστικά μια παραλλαγή του διλήμματος του τίτλου -τον όρο _δέσμευση _τον θεωρώ εδώ άστοχο γιατί παραπέμπει σε υπόσχεση). Εκεί, έλεγα, απ' την πλευρά της ψυχολογίας που κυρίως ενδιαφέρεται για τον ασθενή (εδώ τον υποψήφιο σχιζοφρενή, ας πούμε) έχει περισσότερο νόημα να περιγραφεί κάπως η όλη κατάσταση, όχι μόνο δηλαδή το ότι εκπέμπεται από κάποιον ένα διπλό μήνυμα, αλλά και το αποτέλεσμα του μηνύματος σ' αυτόν που το αποδέχεται. Δεν ισχυρίστηκα ότι η λέξη bind ή η λέξη double έχει κάποια σχέση με πομπούς ή αποδέκτες (αν κατάλαβα καλά το νόημα όσων λες). 

Σε σχέση μ' αυτό που έλεγε ο Themis πιο πάνω, σίγουρα σε κάθε χώρο υπάρχουν και άστοχες αποδόσεις, αλλά ειδικά για όρους που έχουν δοκιμαστεί για πάρα πολλά χρόνια δεν θα ήμουν τόσο δύσπιστη.


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Ναι, ίσως έγινε κάποια παρεξήγηση («διπλά δεσμά» ... Το σκεπτικό ... σύστημα που δημιουργείται ανάμεσα σε πομπό και αποδέκτη). Το ζήτημα είναι: ναι, να αγκαλιάσουμε έναν όρο που έχει καθιερωθεί, ακόμα κι αν δεν μας αρέσει, αλλά έχει καθιερωθεί όρος; Τα διάφορα ευρήματα δημιουργούν αμφιβολίες στον κοινό μεταφραστή, σε σχέση με τον άνθρωπο του σιναφιού, που δεν αποκλείεται όμως να κινείται κι αυτός μέσα στον δικό του μικρόκοσμο. Έλεγα χτες σε κάποιον φίλο ότι, παρά την υποστήριξη που κατέθεσα εδώ, τα «διπλά δεσμά» είναι το πώς νιώθεις όχι όταν δέχεσαι αντιφατικά μηνύματα ταυτόχρονα, αλλά όταν έχεις σύζυγο και φιλενάδα ταυτόχρονα. Και τι θα γίνει που ο όρος _double bind_, όπως στα παραδείγματα που ξαναπροσθέτω εδώ, έχει γίνει ένας όρος σε καθημερινή χρήση, δίπλα στο σκέτο _be in a bind_; Προφανώς, η επιστημονική κοινότητα θα πρέπει να καταλήξει σε μια απόδοση που θα ταιριάζει στα κείμενά της και οι υπόλοιποι σε άλλες αποδόσεις για καθημερινά κείμενα: _σε διπλό αδιέξοδο, σε δίλημμα, ανάμεσα στη Σκύλλα και τη Χάρυβδη_ κ.τ.ό.


----------



## anef (Oct 29, 2010)

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Το γεγονός ότι άλλα δίνουν τα λεξικά ψυχολογίας, ας πούμε, κι άλλα οι μαρτυρίες (κάποιων) ψυχολόγων δείχνει προφανώς αμφιταλαντεύσεις. Ας διευκρινίσω τουλάχιστον ότι η μαρτυρία που κατέθεσα εδώ προέρχεται από τον μικρόκοσμο της οικογενειακής-συστημικής ψυχοθεραπείας (που είναι απολύτως σχετική πάντως με τον Μπέιτσον που αναφέρει ο Βέλτσος :) ). Μπορώ να κάνω και περισσότερη έρευνα σε βιβλία, αλλά δυστυχώς τόσο χρόνο δεν έχω προς το παρόν...


----------



## Zazula (Nov 25, 2013)

Πέφτοντας πάνω στον όρο «double bind» και συμβουλευόμενος κι άλλες αγγλικές λεξικογραφικές πηγές απ' αυτές που ήδη αναφέρθηκαν (βλ. π.χ. http://www.thefreedictionary.com/double+bind: «*1.* A psychological impasse created when contradictory demands are made of an individual, such as a child or an employee, so that no matter which directive is followed, the response will be construed as incorrect. *2.* A situation in which a person must choose between equally unsatisfactory alternatives; a punishing and inescapable dilemma.») καταθέτω τα εξής:α. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί ο nickel στο #1 πετά εκτός δυνητικών αποδόσεων τη φρ. «μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα» (εκτός πια κι αν αναφέρεται _ειδικά _στη σχολιαζόμενη χρήση απ' τον Βέλτσο)· την εν λόγω φράση προσωπικά την βρίσκω ικανοποιητικότατη σε ικανό αριθμό περιπτώσεων ΚΠ.
β. Είναι σημαντικό αυτό που επισημαίνει ο Themis στο #2· ότι δηλαδή συχνά ο χρήστης του όρου (ιδίως στο γενικό λεξιλόγιο) θέλει να εστιάσει την προσοχή στην προκύπτουσα κατάσταση κι όχι στο εκπεμπόμενο μήνυμα. Το «διλημματικό αδιέξοδο» που προτείνει είναι μεν καλό (όχι όμως τόσο καλό όσο το «διπλό αδιέξοδο» τού nickel στο #8), αλλά μήπως —με αυτές τις δύο συγκεκριμένες ρίζες— το «αδιέξοδο δίλημμα» είναι ακριβέστερο;
γ. Δεν νομίζω ότι το σκέτο «δίλημμα» που λέει ο nickel στο #8 κάνει έστω για το καθημερινό λεξιλόγιο, διότι είναι υπερώνυμο — και μάλιστα από μόνο του δεν μεταφέρει την απόγνωση του αδιεξόδου, που 'ναι η ειδοποιός διαφορά στον συγκεκριμένο όρο κττμά.
δ. Επειδή δεν γνωρίζω αν στα λεξικά στα οποία αναφέρεται η anef στο #5 περιλαμβάνεται και αυτών των Χουντουμάδη-Πατεράκη, να πω ότι δίνει double-bind theory = θεωρία διπλής δέσμευσης — αλλά γι' αυτή την επιλογή έχει ήδη γίνει συζήτηση.​


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2013)

«Δυοίν κακοίν προκειμένοιν, το μη χείρον βέλτιστον», δηλαδή «μπροστά *στην επιλογή μεταξύ δύο κακών*, το λιγότερο κακό είναι το καλύτερο».
Βοηθάει;
Και φυσικά σε πολλές περιπτώσεις μπορείς να πεις «μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα» και «ανάμεσα στη Σκύλλα και τη Χάρυβδη».
Π.χ. στο παράδειγμα του ODE: _students are caught in a double bind between unemployment and cuts in education._


----------



## daeman (Nov 26, 2013)

nickel said:


> ...
> Και φυσικά σε πολλές περιπτώσεις μπορείς να πεις «μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα» και «ανάμεσα στη Σκύλλα και τη Χάρυβδη».
> Π.χ. στο παράδειγμα του ODE: _students are caught in a double bind between unemployment and cuts in education._



*between a rock and a hard place*

Συμπαθάτε με, έχει γίνει πια αντανακλαστικό μου το νηματοκουβάριασμα.


----------

